# Any advice for early hour morning waking!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys can anyone give us any ideas our lo is 20 months old was sleeping fine but now seems to be waking any time from 12 midnight to 5am and anywhere in between.
I've tried cutting his nap time down in the day he was on a hr then I cut it back to 45 mins and still not helped.
I am just so tired after he woke at 2am this morning he's not crying just lieing in his cot kicking the sides and maybe makes a couple noises. I started to go in and put his snuggles beside him and he might go back to sleep after a while but sometime he won't.
It's just he's so tired through the day and when I put him down for his nap after dinner  he won't to sleep for hrs but I'm scared to let him sleep loads in case this is why he's like this at night.
Our health visitor has been no help at all so trying to see if any of you lovely mums could give me any tips. X x x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have any experience of adopted children but my DS went through a couple of phases of waking in the night to play/sing/chat to his teddies when he was around that age, I left him to it and listened on the baby monitor and over a few weeks it gradually stopped. I did find (and still do) that sleep breeds sleep and if he's overtired his sleep will be rubbish, so at that age I let him nap in the day if he needed to (he's 3.5 now and dropped a regular nap at around 2.5) so he wouldn't be overtired/restless at night. 
Sleep deprivation is so hard, hang in there


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you kandykane fingers  crossed it will pass soon.
So Hun would you let him sleep as long as he wants in his daytime nap. X x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm another one for sleep breeds sleep, in some children anyway.  Hang on in there, this, too, shall pass.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

certainly for a few days while he gets caught up on his sleep. good luck xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm another who believes in sleep breeding sleep and i would def let him sleep as long as he needs in the day. Our wee man is 26 months and we too are going though an early waking stage. He is usually an amazing sleeper but we found every 4/5 months he goes through 2/3 weeks when he wakes though the night and wakes 5 ish shouting 'ummm on mumma, march like efelant!' 
It usually passes but is a killer at the time. 

At the mo we can't get him past 5.30 no matter what. We've also tried a glo clock. Some people have amazing results but unfortunately no such luck for us yet - he shouts in to tell us the star is still showing, it's sleepy time and he's awake! 
I've also tred turning him to wake. It worked brilliantly to break the night waking habit but has had no impact on the early mornings. 

Any ideas I will be reading with anticipation. Good luck


----------

